# No VPN over wired network - BUT WORKS over wifi [SOLVED]

## feiticeir0

Hi all !

I'm having a problem with my corporate VPN. 

I use NetworkManager to connect to a CISCO VPN Gateway using vpnc ! I only have connectivity to my corporate network when connecting using WIFI. 

If i connect using WIRED, VPNC connects and gets an IP address, but this is far as I can go. I can't connect to any server - but with WIFI - the IP (from the CISCO Gateway) is the same, and I can connect to everything.

What can be happening ? I know, until the beginning of the year, i could connect to the VPN with wired and wifi. 

These are my network cards:

```

enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.50.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.50.255

        inet6 fe80::12bf:48ff:fe25:9b35  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 10:bf:48:25:9b:35  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 14  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 19  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 922  bytes 78476 (76.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 922  bytes 78476 (76.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 94:db:c9:b7:df:a7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

My packages versions:

net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc-0.9.8.6

net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8

net-misc/vpnc-0.5.3_p527-r1

I'm using gnome-3.10.0 and gnome-shell-3.10.4-r2

best regards

----------

## eccerr0r

Did your corporate VPN IP address space collide with wired but not with wireless? (Are you using the same subnet?)

----------

## feiticeir0

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Did your corporate VPN IP address space collide with wired but not with wireless? (Are you using the same subnet?)

 

Hi !

Thank you for the reply !

No, the IP address spaces are totally different ! My home network is 192.168.10.X and my corporate VPN will assign an IP address in the range 10.a.b.c with a subnet of 255.255.255.252 ! 

My WIRED kernel module is alx and untill recently, the module wasn't in the kernel and I had to compile the module with the compat-drivers . Probably the driver got compiled with some libraries related to ssl or something to do with it (I'm referring the ssl stuff because something i read on the internet related to this problem - but I'm not sure). 

My wireless module is ath9x and has been in the kernel always... 

Later I'll post more info about this issue and more detailed info about my network cards !

Thank you! 

best regards

----------

## eccerr0r

When you have the two tunnels setup, are your tunnel IP addresses the same?  Did you get the same nameserver?  Or is it so bad you can't ping any machines?

Yes this unfortunate this is very strange, normally it works for both just fine.

I noticed you mentioned that your home network is 192.168.10.x but I saw that in your ifconfig that your ethernet is 192.168.50.10, was this just a typo or do you have something set up wrong with your ethernet?

----------

## feiticeir0

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> When you have the two tunnels setup, are your tunnel IP addresses the same?  Did you get the same nameserver?  Or is it so bad you can't ping any machines?
> 
> Yes this unfortunate this is very strange, normally it works for both just fine.
> 
> I noticed you mentioned that your home network is 192.168.10.x but I saw that in your ifconfig that your ethernet is 192.168.50.10, was this just a typo or do you have something set up wrong with your ethernet?

 

Hi !

Sorry, that's a typo !   :Smile:   It's 192.168.50.10 (different IPs for WIRED and Wireless) ! 

I get the same values, everything ! I have no DNS configured - I don't need one, but the IP and the Gateway are the same.  I'm connected to a private network and then I use remote desktop or ssh to access the servers. 

I'll post more details when i get home later. Like the network configuration for wired and wireless. 

Best regards

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi !

I've solved - Don't know exactly how, but it's done.

I've update the kernel to kernel-3.12.21-r1 (gentoo sources) and selected a few extra options (related to cryptography and Ethernet modules). My wired driver - ALX - needs mii and the driver itself doesn't selects the necessary module - I need to choose to add support for others for the kernel to select and compile the mii module. 

I've done that and now it just works...

Thank you for the replies ! 

Best regards

Bruno Santos

----------

